# Screen Displays Green Horizontal Lines



## rindok (Jan 23, 2005)

Currently, I'm working with a CrystalScan 1572DG Monitor. Seems that it was made by Gateway. In any case, the screen displays green horizontal lines beginning near the center of the screen and extending to the far right edge. The location of the lines seems dependent on what the monitor is attempting to display... For instance, if there was a web page containing a picture in one location, the lines will extend from that picture to the side. If the screen is scrolled up or down, the lines move up and down with the picture. 

Personally, it seems that the monitor is simply getting ready to burn out. Any second opinions? Are there any diagnostics you can run on a monitor? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

If the green line goes up and down with the picture, it is more likely that what controls the picture is what is causing the problem. If it was the monitor one would expect the line to stay where it is and the picture to move around it. Draw a "fault" line on top of the green one you can see on screen and scroll the picture, if the drawn line represents the screen grid, and your green line moves away from under your drawn line see if you can borrow another graphics card and see if the problem disappears.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

It sounds to me like the monitor is nearing the end of it's useful life. It likely has boucoup hours on it. I'm assuming the problem appears as, rather than "lines" if you will, a smear. I expect this smear disappears if the brightness / contrast levels are lowered. If this is true, the CRT is dying, if intensity doesn't change the appearance of the problem, you may have a problem elsewhere in the monitor that could be cost effective to repair. Keep in mind, given the increasing popularity of LCD's there results in lots of CRT monitors on ebay for real cheap. Often the price of the monitor is less than the shipping.


----------



## Romin_1 (Jul 11, 2004)

Have you tried De-Gaussing your monitor? Might help.

Jon


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

If you had a duff line on the actual monitor it would stay where it was regardless of what was showing. If it is a CRT, and the mask were faulty, the lines would always be in the same place. An excess of magnetic field effects would cause distortion or colour fringing, it is unlikely to cause lines which move about. Check your graphics card, it is what controls the picture fed to the screen. It may be as simple as re-seating it. If you can't borrow a graphics card, try borrowing a monitor, if it happens on that .........


----------

